# Has choker chains worked for your dogs?



## SGV_Jester (Jan 21, 2011)

Does the concept of choker chains work? That when the dog pulls on the leash itll constrict their throats and through that training they'll learn to not pull on the leash?


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

I don't find them to work as well on dogs with thick muscular necks, like a pit. It tightens up and doesn't really constrict the throat that much, you ever seen how much your pit is willing to dive into it's own collar to get at something. Best thing for a bully breed is a properly adjusted prong collar. ya know...


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

I haven't had to use any form of choke or prong with my girl. Straight 1 1/2 inch Nizmo collar does the trick for us. Bella is OB trained and heels very well though. I would do the prong collar and skip a choke chain alls they do is "choke" your dog and you can end up doing damage to the trachea/throat.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

my male will choke himself out , recoup then get up and do it again , it does nothing positive for him . however I have been using this double martingale chain choker on luna and it works amazing although she has never been a puller to begin with so that might be why lol.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Your pups really young for a slip chain, oh and it is called a slip chain not a choke chain. Many people do not use slip chains the correct way and that is how they got the nick name choke chains. If your dog is choking at the end of the leash then you are not using it properly. The chain is designed to stay lose on the dog not tight, if the dog pulls you make a quick pop on the leash to correct and the leash gets lose again. Slip chains work great for some dogs but other need more correction like a pron collar. When I teach classes I prefer students to have prong collars over slip chains because it is safer for the dog and the owners can use them better. Again slip chains are not used correctly by 95% (my own estimate from years of training) of new owners. Slip chains can cause damage to the dogs trachea and never should be tight enough to make them "choke". Prongs are great but your pup is so young I would guess a good pop on the flat buckle collar should be all you need. If you correct with a pop praise him when he looks back at you and stops pulling. When the soft collar is no longer effective try a prong collar with the correct fit. For fitting prong collars do a search or ask me or post a new thread and we can help you.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

when my pup was little, I had great luck with this product. Premier Pet

It works like a harness on their heads and the lead attached by their nose so where you go, the pup follows since they go where their nose goes. I used this when we needed to get walks for a few months while I was training him how to walk normally on a regular collar.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

ames thats very similar to what we use for loki we use the halti 
Halti - Head Collar Control - Black
works amazing the only way I can walk loki and feel safe about it , he doesnt pull at all with that on.


----------



## Loke-a-doke (Jun 11, 2010)

I tried a head collar on Loki when he was small but the kid was NOT having it haha I made the poor guy wear that thing for hours around the house to get used to it but he just doesn't like things on his head. 

I started using a prong collar on him and it was like magic, I found it was easier to keep the prong collar loose around his neck than a slip one.

Surprisingly, I got a lot more dirty looks walking him with a head lead...probably cause he was struggling more hah and I think people watching us thought of the nose strap as a kind of muzzle...they would always ask me if he needed it because he bites.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

haha neither did my guy, he would quit half way through walks at first and make me look like a horrible person dragging him down the street, lol. He used to rub on the ground ugh, I hear you. Took him about 2 weeks to deal with for a proper walk. 

angelbabay totally looks the same and a few dollars cheaper it seems... lol


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

lol loki used to rub his head on my leg was sooooo annoying , the one thing is you gotta make sure it fits properly bring your dog with you when you buy one and have it fitted properly if its too big they can slip from it, there is a safety clip on it but really not enough support if he slips at the wrong time. we were told when training young dogs to hold a treat onthe other side of the nose loop to tech them its not a bad thing when they put there nose through it , its deff a weird feeling for them most dogs dont like there muzzles being held or pressure on there face so it takes a bit of getting used to.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I tried a nylon slip collar, than a nylon with chain slip collar, a head collar and finally ended up using a prong collar! My dog is very stubborn so she needed the prong. Now that she has been through OB she usually just uses her Nizmo K9 supply collar. It is a 2 inch so it offers good control over the dog. But if we are going somewhere with lots of distractions I take the prong, but usually don't need to even pop it because she knows that thing means buisness.


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

A choke chain collar is NOT supposed to choke. I use a prong for indie when we're walking, a choker if we're training for Rally, and a snake chain in the ring. I think she behaves the best with the prong, but she also does really well with the snake chain, though I keep it pretty taut while I'm showing her. Not choking, just tight at the top of her neck. She also acts better when she's on the rubber mats in an indoor ring.. she's recognized them for a while now, and knows that it's time to work when she's on them. Showing outdoors takes that advantage away, though. lol I would suggest a training class when your pup is old enough. It will help you learn to teach him.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

JFYI lol when I said loki chokes himself out I have the chain collar on right it works for my other dogs but he just pulls and pulls so it wont go lose if i ran to get it lose he would run and be at the end its like he didnt feel the tightness or didnt care even when i snapped it for correction he just PULLS lol , it doesnt work for him he is to thick headed and it doesnt phase him , reason why we dont use that for him as I know it can cause damage  I dont like prongs just the look of them and I know they work great for some and thats your choice I just wont put one on my dog that would be a last resort for me just my prefrence. the halti works great for him and on my girls usually the flat buckle collars are all they need cali i do use a chain on and luna im loving this martingale style one { more for looks} but the results are good with her she reacts well to it.


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Your pups really young for a slip chain, oh and it is called a slip chain not a choke chain. Many people do not use slip chains the correct way and that is how they got the nick name choke chains. If your dog is choking at the end of the leash then you are not using it properly. The chain is designed to stay lose on the dog not tight, if the dog pulls you make a quick pop on the leash to correct and the leash gets lose again. Slip chains work great for some dogs but other need more correction like a pron collar. When I teach classes I prefer students to have prong collars over slip chains because it is safer for the dog and the owners can use them better. Again slip chains are not used correctly by 95% (my own estimate from years of training) of new owners. Slip chains can cause damage to the dogs trachea and never should be tight enough to make them "choke". Prongs are great but your pup is so young I would guess a good pop on the flat buckle collar should be all you need. If you correct with a pop praise him when he looks back at you and stops pulling. When the soft collar is no longer effective try a prong collar with the correct fit. For fitting prong collars do a search or ask me or post a new thread and we can help you.


:goodpost: you beat me to it!

performanceknls is right, with the proper training from puppyhood, a slip collar or prong collar shouldn't be needed. Look around your area for an obedience class led by someone who has experience with the breed would be my first suggestion.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

One note on halti's...... I will not even allow them in my obedience classes because they are very dangerous over an extended use. Studies have been done on dogs using halti's and they have found sever neck issues with use. Halti's do not teach you dog not to pull they just make it uncomfortable so you always need it. It jerks the head to the side causing major back and neck issues in dogs. This is not a safe way to walk your dog! IMO it is a lazy way to keep your dog from pulling, put in a little time and teach them not to pull with a few well placed pops. That is why I recommend a good training class if you are having a hard time.
No offense to those that use them this is JMO as a trainer.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I am not a trainer (disclosure) LOL .. The way you prevent pulling on the leash is taking the time to teach them how to walk on a leash properly from the time they are a young pup. When a pup pulls a firm snap on the lead usually get's there attention you will have to continue to repeat this every time they begin to pull eventually they learn not to get ahead of you. I had to literally train a 4 year old bulldog who had been on a chain all it's life how to walk on a leash it wasn't fun but after a few weeks of working with her she walks perfectly now without pulling or trying to run in circles like she is on a chain spot LMAO!!! I never had to use a correction collar with her. These devices are only as good as the person using them. If you are not using them properly you can seriously injure your dog or cause unwanted issues later on. I recommend if your going to use them at all to have an exp trainer show you how to properly use them.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Sadie said:


> I am not a trainer (disclosure) LOL ..
> . These devices are only as good as the person using them. If you are not using them properly you can seriously injure your dog or cause unwanted issues later on. I recommend if your going to use them at all to have an exp trainer show you how to properly use them.


For not being a trainer I could not agree more  If not used properly they are worthless and dangerous. :goodpost:

I have had to train several dogs who had only been on chain set ups and they were always the hardest but like you said in a few weeks they get the hang of it.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Ive always trained dogs with prong collars, slip chains are great in theory but as others have mentioned most don't know how to use them properly and there is a greater risk of things going wrong with them.

Though with any serious training and tool usage, i would at least talk to someone who has uses them for their training programs or at least consult with someone who has used them for years before putting them on your dog. As great these and other products are, it only works if used properly and safely.

Ahhh.. i didnt see your post Sadie, touche on being faster to the punch. lol


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

KMdogs said:


> Ive always trained dogs with prong collars, slip chains are great in theory but as others have mentioned most don't know how to use them properly and there is a greater risk of things going wrong with them.
> 
> Though with any serious training and tool usage, i would at least talk to someone who has uses them for their training programs or at least consult with someone who has used them for years before putting them on your dog. As great these and other products are, it only works if used properly and safely.
> 
> *Ahhh.. i didnt see your post Sadie, touche on being faster to the punch. lol*


:rofl::goodpost::goodpost: Hey it's ok the more the merrier I am a pretty fast typer LMAO!!


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

I've found check chains to be a great training tool. Of course, like Lisa, Sadie and others are saying they need to be used correctly or they will do more harm than good. Too often, I've seen people have them on the wrong way or have them on the wrong part of the neck or haul on them with all their might (which will choke the dog). My advice to the OP is that if you want to use one, you need to find a trainer to show you how to use it.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm not really a fan of chain training collars. I do realize how they're suppose to be used and I don't know anyone who uses the properly. But I find that a prong gives a more clear correction and is generally more comfortable.

However I trained my dog on a flat color (2 1/2 inches wide) and a leash, without any corrections. He had major pulling issues since our first lure coursing practice and winter (which we were inactive), in 5 training sessions he pretty much had it down. He walks fine now.


----------



## Kathleen (Apr 3, 2011)

*Performance.*. I was told by my instructor, that it's the noise that the slip collar makes, that is suppose to correct unwanted behavior?

I do use a slip collar and a pinch collar on my dogs. The pinch collar works best for me, when walking them.

I use a harness on my chihuahua.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Kathleen said:


> *Performance.*. I was told by my instructor, that it's the noise that the slip collar makes, that is suppose to correct unwanted behavior?
> 
> I do use a slip collar and a pinch collar on my dogs. The pinch collar works best for me, when walking them.
> 
> I use a harness on my chihuahua.


The noise the collar makes is just part of the collar but without a well placed pop the noise alone for most dogs will not be a deterrent. It's the action of the collar that makes it effective, most dogs do not care about the noise but some sensitive dogs will react to the noise alone.


----------



## pitbulljojo (Apr 2, 2009)

One of my girls sound like she has a constant sore throat because a crushed voice box because some IDIOT tied to a fence in a choke chain as a pup (before i got her). The only time i DONT use a prong is protection training and in the show ring. They are the safest thing to walk big dogs in. I weigh 110 pounds each of my boys are 80 and i never take them out without a prong on.Ive even had a mini poodle choke out


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

I have used them before when my boy was younger and it helped a lot later on down the road . I use a harness for him now and have no problems with him pulling.


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

i have one on brock when we walk . he doesnt pull anymore and like said before , just the noise from an impending pop will straiten him out
sidney is a pain sometime and gets a prong .. it is like majic .. i honestly dont even gotta don anything . just kinda give the leash a slight tug and bam she remembers what she is to be doing !


----------

